# H: Metal Dreadnought (like new) W: $$$ or Space Marines



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Got this Dreadnought in a trade and don't really have a use for it (I've got 3 already). It's not been assembled and it seems to have been painted in a past life, but has since been stripped. Could use a bath in some nail polish remover, pick out the recesses and a coat of paint k:

Getting ready for college, so I don't need many models. I'd really only want:

$30 shipped/paypal'd 
Space Marine legs (ONLY LEGS) and would expect cash with this
Blood Angels Death Company or Assault Marines
Grey Knights/Henchmen


----------

